# Game 9: V Thunder 11/11



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers (3-5) VS Oklahoma City Thunder (3-3)

WHEN: Wednesday, November 11th at 7:30 PM
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
Media: FSN Prime Ticket with MILPH & KFWB 980AM with Brian Sieman











Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Rasual Butler | Al Thornton | Marcus Camby | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sebastian Telfair | Ricky Davis | DeAndre Jordan

Injury Report

Eric Gordon(sore left groin) is doubtful.
Blake Griffin(stress fracture) is out.
Craig Smith(right eye laceration) is out.
 










Thunder Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Russell Westbrook | Thabo Sefolosha | Jeff Green | Kevin Durant | Nenad Krstic

 Key Reserves







|







|








Kevin Ollie | James Harden | Nick Collison


Q's Quote:
"Coming off an atrocious showing against the Hornets, the Clippers need to bounce back and beat the up and coming Thunder in order to try to build up some momentum. Durant needs to be guarded well."

Q's Prediction: 99-87 Victory
Q's Prediction Record: 4-4


*​


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We need to win this game!! Lets go Clippers!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I was at the game, easy goat is Kaman for his blunders in the final minutes, but Thornton was trash. Durant dropping buckets is expected, but he did nothing to make him work on the other end.

Who the hell is that Serge black dude on the Thunder?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dunce needs to go


----------

